# Rental expense is itemized deductible?



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

I’m in hertz uber rental program. $250 a week to rent the car. Does it count as a business expense like the gas


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

YES,

However only the business %.


So you take your miles driven working divide it by the miles drive total and you get a %


Then you multiple that by the $250.

93% of $250 = $232.50

And for the gas, same thing technically. (or top of gas before and after you start "working" for the day and write off 100% of the second fillup.


----------

